# Cataloochee Great Smokey Mountains



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The wife and I just booked a campsite for this fall during the elk rut.

We've been to the Catalooche camp ground, but not the horse camp.

According to the nps.gov site, the campsites are primitave, no water etc.

Anyone camped there before? Any advice on which trails to ride?


----------

